# Maciscava Park, Casas De Los Frailes, Los Garielles, 30640, Murcia, (Near Pinoso)



## Dje1970 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello, I am new to this so please bear with me! 

I am considering buying a mobile home in this area, I have lived in a mobile home before, but in the UK. (as I relish the quiet rural life... with no one living above you!.) 

Can anyone give me information (the more the better please!) On the following subjects...

I am looking to live here part time initially. As I am approaching semi retirement due to managed health conditions.

ANY help and information welcomed, good and bad ! 

What is the site like?
Is broadband and phone, (mobile) signal available?
Public transport links?, for day to day living, and to resorts, e.g.. Benidorm.
Shopping facilities?
Pro's and con's of the area?

Anything else that a newcomer should know?

I am sorry if this sounds a bit 'green' but I suppose we all have to start somewhere!! 

Many thanks in advance.

D.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I have no knowledge of the site, nor of living in a mobile home, but can tell you that the weather stats for Pinoso show a low of -5ºC and a high of 41ºC over the last 12 months. With your experience of mobile homes, would these temperatures make for comfortable living? You are obviously well placed to know about mobile homes in general, so perhaps can imagine what it would be like. 

My house has foot thick walls and the winter and summer temperatures in Spain make life challenging at times!


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Best thing to do is go and visit.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

I've said before about mobile home parks to be careful that the park is legal. Also the ground rent in Spain can be more than the cost of renting an apartment, or even as in our case, a detached bungalow type property with space to park many vehicles.

If you want to go ahead, visit the park and speak to the other home owners to find out their experiences there.

Good luck.


----------

